# Bicycle Night and Swap Meet



## Jay81 (May 19, 2018)

Every Tuesday night at:

Lumberyard Grub & Pub
26700 Schoenherr Rd
Warren MI 48089

If you're local, stop in and check it out.

This is the first year we're doing a swap meet along with Bicycle Night.

No charge to display your bikes or sell your stuff. Bring your own table if you need one.

Good food and drinks available to purchase.
Come on out and support these local businesses and have a good time.

I am not affiliated with the sponsors, I'm just one of the regulars, and I'm just trying to help get the word out. But I can try to answer any questions or feel free to call the number listed on the flyer.


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 4, 2018)

7/3/18


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 31, 2018)

Stop by and check it out if you're in the area!


----------

